

Ask HN: Why is Apple App store asking password for free apps? - alexeichemenda

I get that Apple should (and does) ask password when you want to download paid apps. But even in the case of stolen iPhones, why is it important to check identity for free apps ? Is is anyhow related to avoid fake downloads &#x2F; bots ?
======
shellab
Probably for the same reason you have to enter your password to install stuff
on a computer. It's a security layer to make sure only the owner is installing
software on the phone.

~~~
alexeichemenda
Yes but the User Experience on a computer is not the same at all. On a real
keyboard, typing is much faster and therefore the pain is much smaller. Mobile
is on the go, usually apps are designed to make everything easier for the end
user, and Apple is usually good at doing exactly that. Except here.

~~~
jasonlotito
I don't have to enter my password. I just put my finger on the home button.

~~~
alexeichemenda
You're right, me too. But this is valid only for iPhone 5S. I'm talking more
globally across Apple devices.

------
gregcohn
One reason may be to verify what territory the user is from in order to match
it to the developer's permissions. If you have an app that is released only in
the U.S. for whatever technical, business, or IP reasons, it would be matched
against the downloading user's registered territory (as opposed to current
location), which obviously requires a logged-in state.

[update] also would help the app store keep track of apps a user already has
downloaded.

------
codez
As well as for security, I believe it's to help with things like purchase
history, recommendations etc. technically even though it's free, it's still a
purchase. If you change your phone it's easy to back up or remember the apps
you had installed by referencing purchase history and stuff.

I'm not sure also but if something goes from being free to paid, you are
covered to still get it free but that is purely speculative.

------
hudey123
Might have something to do with age requirement or age appropriateness - make
sure kids can't install apps on mom and dad's phone without permission because
they need a password.

------
aaronjb
Also, if it's set up to, it will sync automatically to all your devices via
iCloud. This could be exploited I guess.

